# Hi Bretheren



## Matthew Thomas King (Dec 4, 2010)

My wife and i will soon be permanent residents and I'm so excited about beginning my traveling path in the great state of Texas!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 4, 2010)

Welcome Brother King!!

It is good to have you here with us at Masons of Texas!


----------



## RichardRLJ (Dec 4, 2010)

Greetings!  Glad to have you on the Forum!


----------



## poppatattoo (Dec 4, 2010)

Welcome, what part of the state are you coming to?


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Matthew Thomas King (Dec 5, 2010)

I am living in Austin about three weeks out of the month and travel state-wide for business


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mark! (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Botex (Dec 7, 2010)

Howdy MoT members. Having joined the site yesterday, this is my introduction. I am uninitiated but have felt drawn to Freemasonry for the 7 years or so that I have known about it. As a passionate individual seeking truth in all things, but recognizing that the Craft's integrity depends on some level of ambiguity, I want you all to know that I feel grateful to have found the MoT forum yesterday. Know that the impression it has made on me over the past 24 hours is a favorable one and that I appreciate the opportunity of acquaintance afforded by this forum and especially its atmosphere of candor. Thanks, and I am here for another day.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome to both of you brothers!!


----------



## Casey (Dec 11, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Hippie19950 (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome Brother King. If traveling East on U.S. 79, there are few of us in Robertson County who will be more than happy to extend a hand to you.
Botex, you are in a good area of the State for Freemasonry. You show Aggieland as your location, which leads me to think you are just S. of me, and Bro. LJ. There are good Lodges in this area, and would be happy to assist you in any way we can. If you are an Aggie Student, Sul Ross Lodge has many learning in and attending the Lodge. Brazos Union is in Bryan, and Adam Royder is in the Wellborn area. Bro. LJ and I are members in Hearne at Golden Rule Lodge, and we also have Patrick Lodge in Franklin, Pierce Lodge in Calvert, and Bremond Lodge up in Bremond. If you want or need more info, post a message, and one of us from one of these Lodges will be more than happy to help you. I'm gonna brag now... I Love Freemsaonry, and wish I had taken the Step to be one MANY years ago. I continue to learn, and continue to help. Next to family and Church, it's the BEST thing that has happened to me.
Hippie...


----------

